# Tree river wide E. Fork San Juan



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

As of spring '17, there is newly fallen, limby conifer spanning entire river in a stretch w/ few, narrow eddies along banks. To scout, drive thru USFS E Fork Campground to southwest corner; catch game/fisherperson trails down to river. Tree directly below campground. Tree has strained much debris in last 6 weeks. This is a must portage. Approx 1/3 mile downstream lies another large pine, downed for ~ 3 years. Could pass neath pine on right bank in past but tree has "sunk" from weathering. Best portage on left where pvt ranch doing construction.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Fisherperson...smh


----------

